# *Industrial Ceiling Fan Connection Issue



## artnews300 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi I picked up Hampton Bay 60 In. White Industrial Fan from Home Depot for my loft.
Installation was easy, fan is attached to the ceiling, I connected the 2 wires coming from the fan to the ceiling electrical box  - white (fan) to white (ceiling) and black (fan) to red (ceiling).
The fan comes with a 4 speed wall control, also easy to connect 2 black wires connect to 2 black wires.
And the fan is not turning on at all. Do you have any ideas what might be the problem?


----------



## triple D (Mar 23, 2009)

Is there a switch or pull chain on the fan? If so make sure the fan is on high before using wall style fan control. Second remove canopy and fluke the black and white for polarity and voltage. Good luck....


----------



## speedy petey (Mar 23, 2009)

artnews300 said:


> ...., I connected the 2 wires coming from the fan to the ceiling electrical box  - white (fan) to white (ceiling) and *black (fan) to red (ceiling)*.
> The fan comes with a 4 speed wall control, also easy to connect *2 black wires connect to 2 black wires*.
> 
> And the fan is not turning on at all. Do you have any ideas what might be the problem?


The bold above should give you a clue. Where is the red wire at the switch box? 
I seriously doubt there is a junction box between the wall switch box and the ceiling box. 

How was the old switch connected? 
Is there a red wire in the wall box?


----------

